# So I borrowed a friend's McPherson....



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

to do some recording with, and I was absolutely blown away by the sounds coming out of his guitar. If I remember correctly, he had an MG 4.0XP with Koa back and sides and a Flamed Black Rosewood top.

I emailed the guys at McPherson, and they said a guitar like that would run me eight thousand dollars plus. Darn, I wish I had money.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, sweet guitars. Save your pennies. 

In the alternative, check out as many high end acoustics as you can and maybe find something else as nice but maybe not as expensive. When I originally went shopping for a Taylor/Martin/Larrivee/etc, I ended up ordering a Beneteau. Back then it was cheaper (though it's not now) and better to my ears. After a couple more I couldn't afford them anymore, my income having taken a hit. Since then I've bought House guitars.

Whatever you do, shop around, save, sell off stuff, whatever you have to do to get what you want.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

MacPherson makes really amazing guitars. However, there are many other wonderful guitars from 100+ Canadian makers that are largely unknown. Beneteau, Proulx, Heiden, Sawchyn, Thompson, Threet, Mazer, Laskin, etc. These are only a few of the amazing luthiers out there. Many are just waiting to be "discovered" If you folks go searching you can find them. 

Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Just checked out House guitars, Mooh. Some of their stuff looks really really good, and the shop is pretty near to where I live! I'll have to get a quote from him in the near future...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nohtanhoj said:


> Just checked out House guitars, Mooh. Some of their stuff looks really really good, and the shop is pretty near to where I live! I'll have to get a quote from him in the near future...


House is literally down the street from me. If I could move a couple of buildings, I could see his shop. My daily instructional guitar is a House, a small body acoustic (classical sized), 14 frets to the body, mahogany back and sides, spruce top, ebony fingerboard, clear pickguard, side soundports, Gotoh 510 machine heads...House Guitars | Custom Acoustic Guitars

Beneteau is another worthy option...Welcome to Beneteau Guitars

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in the midst of serious acoustic guitar shopping. I'm looking for a nice OM style, 14 frets to the body, Rosewood back and sides, mahog neck, ebony board, sitka top. Trying to keep it around 2000.00... There are a lot of choices, but the more you look, the more it seems like it might be with spending 3000.00 on a Luthier made guitar. Then there are some Larrivee and Simon and Patrick models that seem like they're half that price and possibly as good. I don't know, it won't be until august that I have the money saved - then I'm off to the GTA for a guitar shopping safari.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Matt...I played a Seagull recently that astounded me. A little breaking in and it'll be a monster. Well under a grand. I'm considering a trade for some of the unused junk I have around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm currently playing a borrowed old and beat up Seagull M6. Acoustically it's just OK, but plugged in it's one of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm in the midst of serious acoustic guitar shopping. I'm looking for a nice OM style, 14 frets to the body, Rosewood back and sides, mahog neck, ebony board, sitka top. Trying to keep it around 2000.00... There are a lot of choices, but the more you look, the more it seems like it might be with spending 3000.00 on a Luthier made guitar. Then there are some Larrivee and Simon and Patrick models that seem like they're half that price and possibly as good. I don't know, it won't be until august that I have the money saved - then I'm off to the GTA for a guitar shopping safari.


I recently bought a Larrivee OM-05 which would meet your specs and price - mine has a mahogany body, but it does come in rosewood. I really like the guitar, but I find its a little on the quiet side. The wide nut and fingerboard also take some getting used to. If I were in your place, I'd do exactly as you plan to - go to the GTA and try out a bunch of guitars in your price range. You can read and compare guitar specs all day long, but the acid test is picking the guitar up and playing it for a while.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm in the midst of serious acoustic guitar shopping. I'm looking for a nice OM style, 14 frets to the body, Rosewood back and sides, mahog neck, ebony board, sitka top. Trying to keep it around 2000.00... There are a lot of choices, but the more you look, the more it seems like it might be with spending 3000.00 on a Luthier made guitar. Then there are some Larrivee and Simon and Patrick models that seem like they're half that price and possibly as good. I don't know, it won't be until august that I have the money saved - then I'm off to the GTA for a guitar shopping safari.


If you're going to be spending that kind of money on an acoustic, you may want to attend the Montreal Guitar Show the first weekend of July. If only to help you better determine what you want.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

pattste said:


> If you're going to be spending that kind of money on an acoustic, you may want to attend the Montreal Guitar Show the first weekend of July. If only to help you better determine what you want.


Wish I could, but the logistics are impossible.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Too bad you can't get to Montreal. But I do urge you to visit a few small builders. You will be amazed. Certainly a Seagull can be wonderful value, and from time to time I've played new Larrivees, Martins, and even Gibsons that have given me GAS (No Taylors, yet). But the best of the small builders are lightyears beyond the factories. Besides, it is tremendous fun to be involved in the birth of a new musical instrument. If you catch the builder just when he is about to "break" you will also get a guitar that appreciates in value. None of the factory guitars will appreciate till long after you have quit playing. :-(. 'Course once you find a keeper, you never sell it anyway, so that point is often moot.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Too bad you can't get to Montreal. But I do urge you to visit a few small builders. You will be amazed. Certainly a Seagull can be wonderful value, and from time to time I've played new Larrivees, Martins, and even Gibsons that have given me GAS (No Taylors, yet). But the best of the small builders are lightyears beyond the factories. Besides, it is tremendous fun to be involved in the birth of a new musical instrument. If you catch the builder just when he is about to "break" you will also get a guitar that appreciates in value. None of the factory guitars will appreciate till long after you have quit playing. :-(. 'Course once you find a keeper, you never sell it anyway, so that point is often moot.


Probably a good idea Mike. Based on Mooh's recommendation I've been looking at House guitars, but I don't know too many other builders. I'm going to be driving/camping my way out to PEI in August. After the wife and kids have seen Green Gables, it's pretty much open for anything. I wonder how hard it would be to make a list of luthiers between here and there.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike, great post. How about naming some names? Who would you be looking at if you were interested in getting something handmade by an under-appreciated, or unknown, Canadian builder?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

If I were going to buy a new guitar and was looking at a budget instrument, I would consider, among others, Thomas Wray. Thomas J. Wray Custom Guitars / Home 
He is just about ready to 'break' I do believe his instruments can be had for a modest sum (Under $3K) 
Another is David Sohn Sohn Stringed Instruments - Mandolin, Banjo, Arch Top and Resophonic Guitar luthier, repairs and restoration David's instruments are very very good. He just needs a big name to have them jump to $6K.
I missed my chance with Judy Threet. Threet guitars I could have bought one of her guitars for $3K and then Tracy Chapman bought one (and plays it!) and now you are looking at $6K-$7K.

At the risk of seeming like I'm promoting my own merchandise, I heartily recommend Ted Thompson. His guitars are some of the best available anywhere. If Ted had serious promotion, his instruments would be $8K and a 5 year wait. 

There are folks like this in your town. They are in every town. Jewels hidden away; working out of basements and garages. Some are ex Larrivee folks, like Mark Tibeault in Smithers <www.rayco.ca>, others are self taught like Ted Thompson, Michael Heiden heideninstruments.com - heiden instruments Resources and Information. , or Mario Proulx Welcome to Proulx Guitars & Mandolins! . You just have to ask around. Talk to guys with custom guitars. They tend to know what's going on in this world. It's tremendous fun.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I inquired at Proulx guitars today. I got on the wait list (no money down), but I'll want a guitar before the 2 years of waiting are up! Proulx is doing some amazing work at bargain prices for sure.

Thanks Mike for the list there. I'm going to check them all out.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Mario's a great guy. 2 years is pretty good. Follow him on Facebook if you are a facebook person. 
Judy is running at several years now, assuming she has opened up her wait list again. Thompson runs about 10 months. I think Mark Beneteau must be a couple of years these days. Michael Heiden, who builds for Mark O'Connor and Guy Clark, may be down to a year these days.
Have fun in the hunt.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I've narrowed my choice to David Wren. Wren Guitar Works, David Wren

His concert is exactly what I'm looking for. I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger because I'd like to actually play a few nice guitars before I commit to buy one. 

Speaking of trying things. Has anyone played Stonebridge guitars? http://www.stonebridgeguitars.com/


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Stonebridge are fine factory grade guitars. Extremely good value, and I prefer them to Taylors. However, they are not like the real handmade instruments that I really love. 
Here's a list of Luthiers. The 13th Fret - Luthier Links You may have to wade through them to get luthiers on your route. Here's another that should be near your route. studio46guitars.com Mike's a good guy and builds very nice guitars.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

We're fortunate to have so many good luthiers in the GTA. You guys alone have brought up so many that I don't have the time to look at them all. However, from the research I've done - mainly online - I've tentatively decided to go with a good House or Proulx guitar. Beneteau stuff looks really nice, but the waiting list is far too long for my liking. =D

Thanks for all the help!


----------

